# ISAM-Verwaltung einer Datei EVENT.DAT



## best19 (19. Nov 2008)

hallo liebe Helfer
ich bin ein neues Mitglied und hoffe von euch geholfen zu werden   

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich müsste eine ISAM-Verwaltung einer Datei EVENT.DAT machen, die es ermöglicht,  Datensätze mit Direktzugriff zu lesen. EVENT.DAT hat in jedem Datensatz Attributwerte zu verschiedenen Attributen Attributen (wie zahl der Tickets einer Vernstaltung, Kundennummern, Eventbezeichnung,...). Die Attributwerte sind durch ein ';' voneinander getrennt (CSV-Datei).

EVENT.DAT ist eine Textdatei und kann im Editor überwacht werden. zur Nutzdatendatei EVENT.DAT wird vom Programm die Indexdatei EVENT.IDX gepflegt, die Eventbezeichnung und Offset beinhalten muss.

ich musste folgenden im Hauptmenü tun:

1-  Programmstart: verkettete Liste, die die Indexpaare als Knoten enthält, durch einlesen von EVENT.IDX aufgebaut (ISAM-Indexliste).
2- Erfassen neuer Nutzdatensätze mit entsprechende Pflege der ISAM-Indexliste
3- sequenzieller Zugriff: alle Datensätze von EVENT.DAT werden angezeigt
4- lesender Direktzugriff. die ISAM-Indexliste wird angezeigt. Der anwender kann einen Such-String eingeben. ist dieser ein Eventbezeichnung(Di)-Wert, wird in EVENT.DAT der Filepointer mit seek() auf das offset(Di) positioniert. der Anwender bekommt den Inhalt dieses Datensatzes angezeigt.
5- Ende des Programms: die Knoten der ISAM-Indexliste werden als Datensätze in die Datei EVENT.IDX geschrieben.



Problem-Aufstellung:

ich habe die Aufgabe schon gelöst und alles läuft schon sehr gut. Nur in einem Punkt hab ich leider Schwierigkeiten und zwar im 4. Punkt des Hauptmenüs.
also ich habe den Direktzugriff gemacht, aber nicht wie auf der Aufgabenstellung.

also soweit ich das von der Aufgabe verstehe, muss die IDX-Datei ausgegeben oder eingelesen werden und nicht die Dateien der EVENT.DAT.


ich bräuchte hier bitte euere Hilfe 

wenn ihr bereit wäret mir zu helfen (ich wäre sehr dankbar), dann könnte ich euch mein Programm zeigen.

ich Hoffe auf euere Hilfe.


----------



## wolfgke (21. Nov 2008)

Wenn wir die helfen können sollen, dann musst du uns schon dein Programm zeigen


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Du möchtest dein Praktikum von andere lösen lassen,ohne was vorher zu programmieren

Viele Spass!!!!!


----------

